# Asparagus



## kimbaby (Jan 23, 2006)

I love asparagus in butter,but only the tips, the bottoms tend to be tough,any recipes out there with asparagus?


----------



## jkath (Jan 23, 2006)

This one's really yummy!
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f15/asparagus-chicken-6038.html?highlight=chicken+asparagus+lemon


----------



## jennyema (Jan 23, 2006)

If you hold the speak in both hands and bend it, it usually breaks off in about the place where it gets tough.  

After that, peel it from the tip down and it won't be as tough and you won;t waste as much.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 23, 2006)

There's a lot of good stuff in the stalks of the asparagus.  The toughness is all in the outer layer of the stalks.  

Try this.  Trim 1" off the bottoms of the asparagus stalks.  Using a vegetable peeler, remove the outer, darker green layer from the stalks leaving the lighter colored stalk, (about half the remaining length) then cook as usual.


----------



## corazon (Jan 23, 2006)

Here's a couple pasta & asparagus recipes
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f20/tnt-farfalle-asparagus-orange-basil-sauce-18268.html

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f20/penne-asparagus-rec-18260.html


----------



## Suus (Jan 23, 2006)

*Asparagus soup*

If you think the ends are too tough, this soup is a nice way of still using them.

1 pound white asparagus
1 litre light chicken or vegetable stock
2 tbs butter
4 tbs flour
1 cup liquid cream
salt & pepper
nutmeg
a little white wine

Peel the asparagus from the head down and break off the woody end. Cut in inch long pieces and bring to a boil in the stock for 25 minutes. Keep the heads separately and cook for the last 15 minutes. Take out the pieces and set aside.
Make a roux in a different pot by melting the butter and stirring in the flour. Stir for a minute. Add the stock little by little, stir well and bring to a soft boil. Turn the heat low and add the cream, wine, pepper and nutmeg. Taste for extra salt.
Return the asparagus pieces and reheat. Make sure it doesn't boil anymore.
Yummy served with little strips smoked salmon.

If you prefer green asparagus, you can also make a nice omelette with small pieces cooked potato and a little onion. 

Hope you like it


----------



## Zereh (Jan 23, 2006)

Here's one I love and have made over and over again:

*Roasted Asparagus with warm lemon dressing* 
    1 1/2 lb asparagus,woody stems snapped off.
2 tbsp olive oil
1/4 tsp each salt and pepper

LEMON DRESSING:
1/4 c each fresh lemon juice and minced shallots
1 tbsp whole grain mustard
1/4 tsp each salt and pepper
1/3 c olive oil 
2 hard cooked eggs,finely chopped

heat oven to 400f.

Place asparagus on a rimmed baking sheet, drizzle with oilive oil and sprinkle with salt and pepper. Toss to coat evenly, spread in one layer.Roast 14-18 minutes, depending on thickness, until tips are lightly browned.

Meanwhile, make dressing: whisk all ingredients except oil in a small bowl.Slowly whisk in oil to blend.

Arrange asparagus on a platter, drizzle with dressing and garnish with eggs.



Z


----------



## Piccolina (Jan 23, 2006)

If you want to go all out, asparagus is divine on a white sauced or plain crusted pizza. Add a little red onion, some fresh mozza or even feta and drizzle with good quality olive oil. 

Baby asparagus is usually very tender if you can find it in the spring, the whole thing (stalks and tips) are usually tender enough to eat whole. They are fabulous with bechamel sauce and/or a mountain of fluffy scrambled eggs.


----------



## licia (Jan 23, 2006)

I've never seen white asparagus here.  When I went to Europe it was available - we ate it several times.


----------



## GB (Jan 23, 2006)

I like to take some evoo, oyster sauce, soy sauce, fish sauce, sesame oil (I know I am forgetting some things in here as I have not made this since the summer) and pour into a zip lock bag. All the asparagus (and other veggies like squash and zucchini) and let marinade for a while, then grill till they get some nice grill marks.


----------



## kimbaby (Jan 23, 2006)

yummy... I never knew there was so many way to fix asparagus


----------



## auntdot (Jan 23, 2006)

Baking them is something we learned fairly recently and we love them that way.

Take some EVOO, put in a frying pan with thinly sliced garlic (OK, we think they shaved it with a single edged razor blade in Goodfellas, but you don't have to go that crazy.  Or maybe you do. Have never tried it.) Then heat.

When the garlic has infused its flavor, filter or remove it.

Add the EVOO to a baking pan, add the spears which you have removed the bottoms from, and bake at, oh, 350 degrees until they look done.

Then transfer to a plate, sprinkle with real grated Parmigiano Reggiano.

Just one of the many ways we like asparagus. And it is very tasty, at least we like it.


----------



## Zereh (Jan 23, 2006)

Simply roasting asparagus is good too.

Just chop the asparagus into 1- 1.5-inch pieces. Drizzle with olive oil and add a generous dash of sea salt. Bake for about 15 minutes at 450 degrees. Give them a stir about halfway through.

You can add a handful of pine nuts for added flavor and crunch too. Just keep a close eye on them and stir a couple times to ensure they don't get too browned.

Squeeze a bit of fresh lemon juice over the top and mmmmmm! enjoy.


Z


----------



## Dina (Jan 23, 2006)

Kimbaby,
It's good that you came up with this question cause I've been wanting to cook up more asparagus and was in need of recipes.


----------



## licia (Jan 23, 2006)

Zereh, the pine nuts are a very nice twist.  I'll try that with my next supply.


----------



## Ishbel (Jan 25, 2006)

One of my husband's favourite ways to eat asparagus.

Best if you ensure that each stem is roughly the same length!  Blanch asparagus for about 3 minutes in rapidly boiling water.  Drain and blot.  Take two or three stems of asparagus.  Wrap in proscuitto or other parma-style ham or Seranno, all the way up to the seedy bit.  Have a grill pan ready (I use the largest of my le creuset 'ridged' pans) with a tiny amount of olive oil.  Sear the bundles two or three at a time.  In the meantime, poach an egg per person.  When the ham is crispy, remove from pan.  Serve the softly poached egg on the bundles.


----------



## kimbaby (Jan 25, 2006)

Dina said:
			
		

> Kimbaby,
> It's good that you came up with this question cause I've been wanting to cook up more asparagus and was in need of recipes.


no problem, I get bored easy, and I really do like to learn different ideas ,ect...


----------



## Robo410 (Jan 25, 2006)

roasted peeled with evoo and garlic...about 15/20 min depends on size, sprinkle fresh herbs serve!  
grilled is awesome!  a little evoo and maybe a brush of balsamic vinegar at the end.
get an asparagus steamer...the concept goes backl to ancient Rome and the chef Apicius...stand the ends in the boiling water and let the tips steam gently!  serve with lemon butter
roast with anchovies and capers, finish with fresh herbs
add to an alfredo over pasta!  (sliced on the bias) or to a paella
great on a fresh vegie pizza with slices of tomato, basil and cheese.
add leftovers to a salad
make a quiche with asparagus.


----------



## kimbaby (Jan 25, 2006)

quiche mmm good idea!


----------



## Constance (Jan 25, 2006)

My favorite way to eat asparagus is crunching the tender little tips right out of the garden. 
My second favorite way is to saute them for a few minutes in a little olive oil and diced garlic, then squeeze a little fresh lemon juice on top, reduce the heat and cover. Let it steam until tender and season with salt and pepper. 

Here's another good recipe:

Asparagus Crab Meat Casserole

2 Tbsp. butter or margarine
2 Tbsp. flour
1 2/3 cups milk
1/4 cup grated cheddar cheese
1/4 cup grated Swiss
1 tsp. salt
1/8 tsp. pepper
24 cooked asparagus spears
1 lb. Crab Meat
Grated Parmesan cheese

Melt butter in saucepan and stir in flour. Gradually add milk and stir
until thick and smooth. Add cheddar and Swiss and stir until melted. Add
seasonings. Place asparagus in 2 quart casserole. Place Crab Meat over
top then cover with cheese sauce. Sprinkle with Parmesan, then bake at
375 F for about 30 minutes. Serve over rice or noodles. 8 servings.

I use noodles, and add a small jar of sliced or chopped pimentoes.


----------



## Phil (Feb 12, 2006)

*I didn't see this post before...*



			
				kimbaby said:
			
		

> I love asparagus in butter,but only the tips, the bottoms tend to be tough,any recipes out there with asparagus?


Check out my asparagus recipe on the "By contrast..." in the veggie forum. I have been having asparagus this way since I found the recipe in 1992. It's outstanding. Could steal the show.


----------



## Shunka (Feb 12, 2006)

I found a great deal on asparagus last Friday; 99 cents a pound!!!!! I got close to 7 pounds; blanched and froze most of it.


----------

